# Jan. 21st get together info and sign up



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Date Jan. 21st


Meeting place
--------------

Corner of Rt. 43 and Rt. 18 in Brimfield , Ohio (Rt. 76, get off
at Kent exit) Combo tackel shop and water softner business. 

Sign up time
------------

Sign up between 7:30 and 8:30 a.m. NOTE: Sign up closes at 8:30 sharp !

Fishing times
------------

Certification time in lot till 5 p.m. You must be OFF THE ICE and checked back in by 5 p.m. Leave yourself time to drag back in. 5:01 and your disqualified. NO EXCEPTIONS ! 

Fishing location
---------------

All fisherman get their 5 gallon bucket certified at the boat house parking lot of Mogadore Lake. This is a very fast and easy process. DO NOT step on the ice without getting checked in. All shanties and gear must be with you at check in. (No pre setting up ) All fisherman fish the North side of 43, SAFETY IN NUMBERS. For those of you new this year, relax, just follow the crowd, we'll show you what, when and where.

Cost
-----

$5 includes all divisions

$2 enters you into the big fish catagory

You must enter in division catagory to enter big fish pot.



Catagories
----------

Gill family 7" minimum Includes sunfish and redear (Most)

Largemouth Bass 12" minimum (Limit 1) by lenght

Perch 8" minimum (Most)

Crappie 9" minimum (Most)

Catfish 12" minimum (Limit 1) by lenght. There are HUGH channel cat in Mogadore !

Junior Division
-------------

All ice fisherman under 16 are automatically entered into the JR. division. In addition, they are then eligable for regular division as well.

Trophies will be awarded in all 5 catagories as well as 5 in JR. division. Cost was up a couple dollars this year in hopes that big fish winner will be able to cover entire cost of Artic Armor suit, if he or she so desires. Last year Brent, our big fish winner was a little shy on covering total cost.

BREAKFAST ANYONE

A bunch of us will be meeting at around 6 a.m. for breakfast at the Brimfield Family Steakhouse. This is located at 1198 Tallmadge Rd. Kent , Ohio. This is on the same road as the bait shop, and only about 30 seconds away. Great food and very affordable.

OUT OF TOWNERS ( This was done with QUACKPOT in mind)

Very affordable lodging is avail at the Tallmadge Motel, located on 1128 East Ave. Tallmadge Akron, Ohio Cost is only $35 a night. Call ahead to reserve a room. 330-633-9916 This hotel is about 2 minutes from the resturant and on the same road also.

LOCATIONS

Everything is located on the same road. Even though the names of the road are different. EASY, EASY, EASY. If your staying at the hotel, just take a right out of the parking lot to get to the resturaunt or baitshop. All desinations are located on the same side of the road. 

Baitshop parking
----------------

Caddy corner to the baitshop, you will find the Brimfield Plaza. Its a couple minute walk from the bait shop. This will accomidate everyone. Unless your bringing in supplies for the get together, please park there. DO NOT park in any of the business parking lots, we had an issue w that last year. 

In closing
---------

We started this 3 years ago, with the intent of having an enjoyable fun filled family day. Great memories and friends are made every year. We intend to keep it that way. Leave your alcohol at home ! We will have name tags like we have in the past for everyone. Please print your OGF name. Then you can find out who you have been talking to for years.  We have a couple small sponsers that are donating some items. If anyone else can come up with some prize donations, its greatly appreciated. Big fish winner will be given a gift certificate to Marks Bait and Tackle. I beleive last years winner received somewhere around a $230 gift certificate. 

If you have signed up on the previuos thread, no need to sign up again. I'll be transfering all names to this thread.

See you all ON THE ICE, Lovin


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sign me up! Just thinking of the old timers parking along St Rt 43 and fishing South of the islands. Coleman lanterns glowing inside homemade shanties. And pulling Jumbo Perch and Slab Crappie through the ice. Perhaps one of those Crappies still lurk in the depths? We better add them to the list of qualifiers. 9" sound fair? Can't wait, see you on the ice!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead, this is true my friend. I'll add that.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

thanks but i don't need a place to sleep. it wouldn't be the first time i got up early for a fishing trip. the only thing that will so me is the wife is getting sholder surgury and i may have to help her out. i'm planning on being there and hopefully catching fish this time. mario will have to show me.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Cant wait!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rt. 43 runs N & S - are we fishing the West side or East side? I was unable to make it last year to this OGF day, just wanted to check.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I think last year most people were on the west side. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay guys, sorry about that. Can't slip anything past this group. It will be the main lake side, same as last year. Opposite the parking lot on Rt. 43. West side.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey lovin count me in and possibly a friend. looks like its getting colder i hope it stays this way. i fractured my ankle on Christmas eve i believe i should be good to go by the time we meet up for the outing i will be coming from the Toledo area. can't wait. Larry


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Roll tide... I am there..I will be picking up my artic ice suite I hope.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

need to check schedule but probable be there


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im in!!! freeze freeze freeze


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

If we have ice I will more than likely be on The Foot, pre fishing for the IceFishOhio tourney. I will try and stop out after if anyone is still out..

Evin


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

i am still in.... depending on the ice...


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting everyone and trying out some new gear.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> If we have ice I will more than likely be on The Foot, pre fishing for the IceFishOhio tourney. I will try and stop out after if anyone is still out..
> 
> Evin


im in the same predicament....


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys. We're unfortunatly going to have to once again push the tournement back due to ice conditions, or should we say LACK of ice conditions.  Feb. 4th is our new date. We may also have to move this to Wingfoot, to be assured of better ice. Stay tuned.

So, new date Feb. 4th.

Pray for cold, Lovin


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I stopped by and looked when I was up that way today. Saw it was still open and was wondering if could freeze that quick. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

its supposed to be calmer tonight than in past nights.... it might lock up but monday and tuesday is calling for rain again so I doubt anything will hang on through that! it's amazing how fast ice can build.... just not with rain in the forecast...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That 1 day of rain last week totally messed up a 2 inch base, then the wind came and ripped it to shreads. bet we would be would be on the ice this morning if we still had the previous base. BTW, river fishing in winter sucks (unless you on Lake Erie trib) I'm really hoping the 4th will work, but at this point, i'm not counting on anything.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Not looking good.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am sorry to say I wont be able to make the new date


----------

